# Manual installation, Is there a guide?



## Nezmer (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

Is there a step-by-step guide for installing FreeBSD manually without sysinstall?

* Prepare slices/partitions.
* Install kernel,world,distribution in /path/to/root/partition/mountpoint
* chroot
* Set root password
* Add users.
* edit rc.conf to your liking.
.
.
.
* install boot manager and optionally bootloader?

What I really would like to know is how to fill the dots. what's minimally required?
Of course details on every step from start to end would be very helpful.

Is there such a guide? Or would you care to share some personal experience in this area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 27, 2010)

no, but this is pretty good howto
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538
After I've read it entire process became obvious for me
also you'll need to read FreeBSD handbook


----------



## tangram (Mar 30, 2010)

Nezmer said:
			
		

> Is there a step-by-step guide for installing FreeBSD manually without sysinstall?



Yes there is. It explains on how to install FreeBSD from scratch: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/fbsd-from-scratch/index.html.


----------



## Nezmer (Mar 30, 2010)

Actually, It's pretty simple. I already did it.

FreeBSD from scratch depends on an already installed and configured system. So, It's not really from scratch 

I'm working on a project that uses different package management tools. So, no sysinstall or pkgtools or portsnap. The idea is to install the system from a live CD.

I have only one piece of the puzzle missing. I have to find it before considering the guide complete:
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=75416


----------

